# A few hives after antibiotic



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi,

My DD is on a second antibiotic to treat a recurring ear infection.  The first one she had no reaction to, but unfortuantley, it didn't completely clear it.  So now she's on a different one.  On day 4, we noticed she started getting a few hives after each dose.  I did take her to her dr, but he didn't' see them as hives as they clear away...they were just a few red marks when he saw her.  He said to continue taking the meds.  Should I be concerned?  Or are a few hives ok and would only be an issue if she had lots all over?


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

srry is this sorted?


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Hi.  Dr said to continue with the meds as she only got a few after her dose and they werne't ALL over her body.  So we continued.  I think however, she is going to be allergic to stuff as yesterday she had multi-grain pizza (we thought it was whole wheat) and a hive popped out on her leg.  Dh had a scratchy throat after a few bies, which he gets when he has a nut that he's allergic to, but only a speck (whereas if he has lots, then he'll have a full typical reaction).  Just hope antibiotics int he future are ok as I'm not sure what the alternative is when she's sick.


----------



## gerbera (Aug 4, 2008)

make sure u write down what the antibiotics are as generally the symptoms ger worse with each exposure


----------



## ready4Family (May 14, 2004)

Thank you.  That's good to know (but not good news)


----------

